# 2011 BYOB Labor Day Fishing Tournament! Winner is Fender66!!



## BYOB Fishing

The item that must be included in your photo is a quarter! Good luck!


I was just having dinner, thinking that we should have a Labor Day online fishing tournament!! I'll put up the prize, this wonderful custom hand painted baby bass stick bait!!




I shamelessly stole Jim's rules from the last online tournament we did, because I think he's done a great job with them...

Read this whole thread please! 

Dates: This Tournament starts Saturday September 3, 2011 and ends Monday September 5, 2011 at Midnight of your time zone. That gives you 3 days to catch some fish. You can join in any time this weekend.

Species: Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass
Bait used: ANYTHING GOES (no snagging) Special secret prize if it's caught on a Build Your Own Baits Crank!

Rules: A secret item must be included with a picture of your fish, and that item will be announced Friday night September 2nd, 2011 around 9PM CST. This is mandatory.

Biggest Bass will win this Tournament, and all pictures must be submitted here. One Entry per contestant. The photo must be of the fish next to a ruler, tape measure, bunk board, something to show it's length--and include the secret item.

You have up until Monday September 5th, 2011 at Midnight of your time zone to submit your biggest fish.

I will choose the winner and If I can't decide who's fish is the biggest, I will ask Jim to help me decide.

Prizes: The winner gets the highly sought after Build Your Own Baits Custom Lure! 

If you have any questions ask away or PM me.

Let's keep this thread tournament related. 

Disclaimer: I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to this Tournament because.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Oh, and I'm going to participate too, just because it's fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers

Even though I made plans already for the weekend, I am canceling some of them cause I am Soooo in! After all, I need a very cool bait to decorate this past labor day trophey with... 







I don't care if we don't have lots of big bass here. I'm going to catch at least one legal for the contest!


----------



## 00 mod

I'm in. Had already planned on fishing Sunday and Monday anyways!


----------



## Jim

I am in too suckers! This one is mine. :LOL2: 

I am going to order a 6 foot trophy if i win, Something like this:


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Jim said:


> I am in too suckers! This one is mine. :LOL2:
> 
> I am going to order a 6 foot trophy if i win, Something like this:




OK, now we HAVE to get one of those for the 2012 tournament!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am in - BassAddict stole my AOY year and I need something to fill the void


Oh yeah - and I will double the prize and buy the winner any one BYOB pre-made lure of their choice (I would get a circuit board diver)

Condition must pick up some trash while fishing!


----------



## Popeye

You gus are so lucky I'm working this weekend or I would take this from you.


Oh wait, I don't fish for bass... sorry


----------



## wasilvers

Gosh, wish the secret item would be posted so I can go to bed  

Gotta get up early to catch the big ones!


----------



## Popeye

THE SECRET ITEM IS:


a secret


----------



## wasilvers

wasilvers said:


> Gosh, wish the secret item would be posted so I can go to bed
> 
> Gotta get up early to catch the big ones!



I'm just blind I guess - totally missed it.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I will help out here - the secret item is a quarter


----------



## BYOB Fishing

No man, look at the first post! :LOL2: Thats where I thought it always went! I picked a quarter. Should have posted a new message...notes for next time! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Captain Ahab said:


> I am in - BassAddict stole my AOY year and I need something to fill the void



Wanna borrow mine?


----------



## wasilvers

Going out right after this...


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> Going out right after this...




Wear a rubber - i mean your rubers

i am going out now!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Looks like I have a little but of a wait too...i forgot my nav lights so I'll have to wait for safe light before I head out. I did launch the boat without incident though. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

Go get 'em Will


----------



## Brine

I'm in fellas!

Got 2 football games to go to today, but the fishing starts late this afternoon 8) 

Thanks for putting this on Matt!


----------



## fender66

I'm in.....but not likely to win. I'll fish an electric only lake tomorrow and Monday. Never has been a producing lake...but I can't get anywhere else without a motor and I won't just lie down on this one. :LOL2:

Bring it on!


----------



## 00 mod

Looks like we are all in for a rough weekend of weather/fishing. Just checked and rain all day Sunday and Monday the weather looks good except for the 23 mph average wind all day!!

This will make this contest more interesting!!

Jeff


----------



## wasilvers

I'll start the contest off with this guy...







I did not catch him on a BYOB bait nor did I pick up trash... There was no trash at the launch and the BYOB fish caught were smaller. :? I did have a 2 foot something interested in the BYOB bait, but he just wouldn't open his mouth, went at it from every direction before he finally drifted off to the weeds  My partner landed one about 4 inches longer than mine, to bad he's not a tinboats guy yet.

BTW - It was 60mph winds,hail, and lightning storms, knocked out power around. We went out, lauched in the last few raindrops. The sun even came out for a while, now it's back to more rain.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I manged on 12" LM Bass that I did not photo - then flipped the boat on its side on the way home from the lake


Boat will survive - my new Powell rod will not


----------



## Popeye

wasilvers said:


> BTW - It was 60mph winds,hail, and lightning storms, knocked out power around. We went out, lauched in the last few raindrops. The sun even came out for a while, now it's back to more rain.



Sounds better than what I was doing. I had to pour some concrete to make a step extension for my shed. Sure only 2 80# bags of concrete mix, but I was drenched with sweat afterwards. Now it's off to the shower and then time to lay down for a bit before work.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

I didn't do all that great today either. This was the first time I can remember where my car was the only one in the parking lot at the ramp. Maybe everyone else knew something I didn't. Lots of small fish, my biggest was only 12". I guess Will has the lead so far! I'll try to get out again this weekend.


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Captain Ahab said:


> I manged on 12" LM Bass that I did not photo - then flipped the boat on its side on the way home from the lake
> 
> 
> Boat will survive - my new Powell rod will not



Man that sucks! How did that happen?


----------



## Popeye

Prolly saw a white whale following him and he tried to evade it...


----------



## Bobscreekboy

I wish I would've seen this sooner! Spent the whole day fishing a club tournament and just now saw this! I did hook a real nice largemouth today around 18" but he threw the hook at the surface causing me to place second. I do love this tournament idea though!


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Bobscreekboy said:


> I wish I would've seen this sooner! Spent the whole day fishing a club tournament and just now saw this! I did hook a real nice largemouth today around 18" but he threw the hook at the surface causing me to place second. I do love this tournament idea though!




You'll just have to go tomorrow!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BYOB Fishing said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I manged on 12" LM Bass that I did not photo - then flipped the boat on its side on the way home from the lake
> 
> 
> Boat will survive - my new Powell rod will not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that sucks! How did that happen?
Click to expand...


Came around a corner to find the oncoming car coming into my lane - served and trailer wheel caught the edge of the road - all i hear is a "scrapeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee" and look to see the boat on its side

Some nice people stopped and helped me flip the boat back up.

Casualties were light - my Powell Endurance was a loss. My St. Croix Premier lost a guide and the Star Nicklelight was unscathed

Bent a guide on pretty good - I think that saved everything else

Plowed up a bunch of dirt that I vacuumed out 


Took it back out last night and it worked fine


----------



## Popeye

Sue 'em! Know a lawyer? :roll:


----------



## Popeye

Seriously I'm glad you didn't get hit/hurt. Stuff is just stuff and can be replaced. Powell Endurance is a pretty decent and pricey rod isn't it? Have you entered in the Denali rod contest? Maybe you could win a replacement?


----------



## 00 mod

Ok, I got an entry for the contest.........maybe.

Caught this 19.5 incher this am and went to take my pic and realized my quarter had fallen out of my pocket I guess while digging to change baits. I was pond hopping so I just stuffed everything I could in my pockets..... Only round thing I had with me. weighed 4 lbs 3 oz.














might be dq cause the quarter, but my intentions were there!

Jeff


----------



## Jim

Wheres the fish? :LOL2:


----------



## 00 mod

Darn it. The picture is corrupt. I have one other. Let me see if I can get it to load


----------



## 00 mod

Of course this pic doesn't have my dip can "round" item


----------



## fender66

Just got back from the little lake about 10 minutes from my house. It was so good to get out again, and to make it even better, my wife went with me. If I didn't catch fish...it still would have been a wonderful night with her.

BUT.....I did catch fish. Got three of them on a tequila sunrise power worm. First fish was just under 13 inches and the second was right at 14 1/2 inches....then about 20 minutes before we left I had to hit one more spot and landed this baby. Not the biggest I've pulled from this lake, but I don't see them this size often in this lake. She was just over 17 inches and weighed in at 3.97 lb..

Here's the pic with the quarter. Might go back out tomorrow if the weather is nice cause I lost a couple others that I'd like to catch. Don't think they were as big as this one though.

Good luck guys. I sure would like that BYOB prize though. :mrgreen:


*Edit with additions from today:*

Today I went back out to the same lake. Fished about 4 1/2 hours...maybe 5??? Caught 5 fish in that time. Three smaller LM in the 10-12 inch range. One in the 14 in range and also this one. *(See top picture in post. THIS IS MY FINAL FISH SUBMISSION FOR THIS CONTEST and my quarter is in the picture.) * Thought it was nearly the same length of the one I caught/submitted last night until I just now compared the photos. This one is nearly a half inch longer than yesterday's fish. I tried to weigh it, but my battery was dead today and the scale kept turning off. I'm guessing it's right around the same weight. Definitely longer, but I think just a bit thinner. Today was totally different than last night. The tequila sunrise worm didn't lure a bass today at all so after a little over an hour, I switched to my black and blue worm. Within 5 or 6 casts I caught my first LM today. Stuck with that for a long time and caught a total of 4 LM on it. I was really getting tired of the bluegill tearing them up though and the bass seemed to have stopped wanting it so I switched to a red shad worm. After about 8 or 10 minutes I caught the big one. This guy really was text book worm fishing. When it hit, it wasn't a hard hit and I knew it wasn't bluegill because it wasn't the "machine gun" action I'd been getting. After about the third twitch, I set the hook so hard I nearly lost my balance. He put up a good fight but I still won. Really was one of the best 2 visits I've had on this lake in the 2 years I've fished it. I just wish I could catch fish in this lake on something other than plastic worms. I won't complain though. I seem to have it somewhat figured out. (I'm sure that will jinx me now)

Again...good luck guys.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Nice one Fender


----------



## BYOB Fishing

00 mod said:


> Of course this pic doesn't have my dip can "round" item




I hate to say it, but the photo of the fish has to include the fish next to the tape, with the item...

Nice fish though, maybe you can go back today and catch her again today!


----------



## 00 mod

Not a problem. I completly understand I am not.within the rules. Went back today with no luck. 
Jeff


----------



## HOUSE

I'm going out right after work. If I get skunked, can I just take a picture of a quarter? I might have to cheat and snag another shad or two.


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: I totally missed out on this one. My first time logging on in a few days. #-o


----------



## BYOB Fishing

fish devil said:


> :twisted: I totally missed out on this one. My first time logging on in a few days. #-o


Hey, you can still get out tonight! But if you can't, don't worry. I'd like to have another before it gets too cold.


----------



## devilmutt

No luck for me. I took the girls down to the lake for a bit this afternoon, but the attention spans were short today. They ended up playing at the park, but they did decide on their own to pick up the trash around the equipment.


----------



## lovedr79

here you go. 16" smallmouth. caught this morning. the pic didnt come out of the ruler well, as i was by myself and he/she wanted back in.


----------



## lovedr79

also glad my phone has a "kick stand" that takes good pics of me from sitting on the console


----------



## wasilvers

Went today to improve on my 13"er. Together my partner and I landed 4 keeper bass, but the biggest was 16" - we both missed some really big fish - one hit the spinnerbait so hard it jerked the rod down (and butt up) and it bruised my ribcage - but there was no hookup :x He caught one that had some Super big swirls, but he couldn't keep it up and it buried him in the weeds and got off. 

Fun contest! Gave me a good reason to get out!


----------



## Bobscreekboy

Gave it a shot today but wind and cold rain made my attempt a short one. Only hooked one bass on a drop shot rig in 15 FOW. Felt like a pretty good one but didnt stay on long. 7" worms catch big bass :mrgreen: Still had fun trying.


----------



## Jim

Went fishing last night on a mission. 1 hour, 3 rods,3 different tehniques. I wish it was a sunfish tournament, i w ould of won. I did get a massive blow up on the swimbait, but in typical fashion I wiffed on the hook set. I was jot expecting it at all. Repeated casts to the same area yielded nothing.


----------



## fender66

Beautiful weather today again. I'd like to go back out, but "work" has reared it's ugly head again.


----------



## benjineer

I really wanted to participate, but Tropical Storm Lee had other plans for me. We went north to avoid it, but I didn't even take a rod. Maybe next time. Love seeing the reports though. Congrats to the winner.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I fished this spot - on this lake at least 4 times for this tournament. I know there are big bass there


I managed about 6-8 10-13" bass nothing more

This morning - I went back

1 day late

22" +/- 6lbs


----------



## fender66

Captain Ahab said:


> I fished this spot - on this lake at least 4 times for this tournament. I know there are big bass there
> 
> 
> I managed about 6-8 10-13" bass nothing more
> 
> This morning - I went back
> 
> 1 day late
> 
> 22" +/- 6lbs



That photo says it was taken Feb. 2nd, 2004. If you're gonna cheat.....at least crop out the date. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

I had to put new batteries in the camera - that is the default date I guess?

Of all things - I caught this on a senko poured by site owner Jim many years ago when he 1st started TinBoats



I have one left - let the bidding begin


----------



## BYOB Fishing

Way to go Fender66! Your fish was the longest, so you win the 2011 Build Your Own Baits Labor Day Fishing Tournament! Please PM me your address, and I'll get the topwater bait out this week. Thanks to everyone who participated!

Matt



fender66 said:


> Just got back from the little lake about 10 minutes from my house. It was so good to get out again, and to make it even better, my wife went with me. If I didn't catch fish...it still would have been a wonderful night with her.
> 
> BUT.....I did catch fish. Got three of them on a tequila sunrise power worm. First fish was just under 13 inches and the second was right at 14 1/2 inches....then about 20 minutes before we left I had to hit one more spot and landed this baby. Not the biggest I've pulled from this lake, but I don't see them this size often in this lake. She was just over 17 inches and weighed in at 3.97 lb..
> 
> Here's the pic with the quarter. Might go back out tomorrow if the weather is nice cause I lost a couple others that I'd like to catch. Don't think they were as big as this one though.
> 
> Good luck guys. I sure would like that BYOB prize though. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> *Edit with additions from today:*
> 
> Today I went back out to the same lake. Fished about 4 1/2 hours...maybe 5??? Caught 5 fish in that time. Three smaller LM in the 10-12 inch range. One in the 14 in range and also this one. *(See top picture in post. THIS IS MY FINAL FISH SUBMISSION FOR THIS CONTEST and my quarter is in the picture.) * Thought it was nearly the same length of the one I caught/submitted last night until I just now compared the photos. This one is nearly a half inch longer than yesterday's fish. I tried to weigh it, but my battery was dead today and the scale kept turning off. I'm guessing it's right around the same weight. Definitely longer, but I think just a bit thinner. Today was totally different than last night. The tequila sunrise worm didn't lure a bass today at all so after a little over an hour, I switched to my black and blue worm. Within 5 or 6 casts I caught my first LM today. Stuck with that for a long time and caught a total of 4 LM on it. I was really getting tired of the bluegill tearing them up though and the bass seemed to have stopped wanting it so I switched to a red shad worm. After about 8 or 10 minutes I caught the big one. This guy really was text book worm fishing. When it hit, it wasn't a hard hit and I knew it wasn't bluegill because it wasn't the "machine gun" action I'd been getting. After about the third twitch, I set the hook so hard I nearly lost my balance. He put up a good fight but I still won. Really was one of the best 2 visits I've had on this lake in the 2 years I've fished it. I just wish I could catch fish in this lake on something other than plastic worms. I won't complain though. I seem to have it somewhat figured out. (I'm sure that will jinx me now)
> 
> Again...good luck guys.


----------



## fender66

Wow.....thanks Matt. I'm honored and can't wait to throw that lure. Thanks also for a great contest. I really didn't think I had a chance with this lake, but for a change, it produced for me, and two days in a row.

Congrats to all that did participate. Make it much more fun IMHO.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Fender -pick one more BYOB lure on me (just pick up some trash) and let me know so I can send the $

Congrats =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wasilvers

Congrats! Did I hear you won with an all electric setup - maybe you'll want to keep it that way - it seems to be working for you


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats!


----------



## fender66

wasilvers said:


> Congrats! Did I hear you won with an all electric setup - maybe you'll want to keep it that way - it seems to be working for you



Well, I do still have a lower unit attached to the boat...but I can't spin that drive shaft fast enough by hand to make it go. :LOL2: 

I still miss my motor too. :wink:


----------



## wasilvers

For the weight you save my taking the motor off, you could add 6 more batteries and go fishing for 3 days straight


----------



## Popeye

With 6 more batteries you could install twin 36's :shock:

With 202 pounds of thrust, water skiing could be possible.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Way to go Chris! I can't believe you clobbered Simpson like that. Where on the Lake did you get him from,if I may ask?


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> Way to go Chris! I can't believe you clobbered Simpson like that. Where on the Lake did you get him from,if I may ask?



We should get together and fish there sometime. I'll be happy to show you. I actually went back there this last Sunday and in 4 hours caught 7 fish. Six were LM and one was a rock bass (goggle eye). None were as big as the weekend before, but two of them were in the 14 or 15 inch range. I didn't take any pics or weight any as I was just out to have fun. Give me a call sometime....we can meet down there.


----------



## shamoo

Congrats Mr. Fender =D>


----------

